# Best wind ups ever.



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 7, 2013)

1. Sending a student to buy some black and white tape for a camcorder.

2. Telling customers they could only change their smartmedia card in a darkened room.

3. Selling a sony pocket compact on the strength of it's Dr. Zuess lens.

What are yours?


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 7, 2013)

Dynamic range is everything


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2013)

Taking a bag of camera parts back to the store and asking if it was covered by warranty.... (The camera fell about 120 feet onto a cement pad and I think I found most of the bits....)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats bad.

Almost as bad as somebody who put 100'000 timelapse remote controlled clicks on a week old 550d and managed to get a replacement when the shutter went as it was as new condition and less than 30 days olds.

And if I get any more timelspse heavy jobs I'd do the same again!

Go in on a sunday, you'll get a weekend moron scared to let on they are clueless.
Around 15 minutes before closing is good, they will be keen to get you back out the door.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Thats bad.
> 
> Almost as bad as somebody who put 100'000 timelapse remote controlled clicks on a week old 550d and managed to get a replacement when the shutter went as it was as new condition and less than 30 days olds.
> 
> ...



That's evil...
I have done a couple of time-lapse runs with a DSLR, but only a few hundred shots.. I have put about 5000 on a GoPro.... but 100,000 in 2 days... WOW!!!!! that's 1 per second for 28 hours!!! How did you deal with batteries?


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> How did you deal with batteries?



...and where can we see the timelapse?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > How did you deal with batteries?
> ...


https://vimeo.com/59271538


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



thx will have alook. but i meant the 100000 frames timelapse from paul13walnut5.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



I'd love to see the 100,000 frame timelapse too...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 8, 2013)

It was over the space of about a week, a lot of trial and error as I got used to shutter drag etc, learning to decouple the lens etc.

Timelapse.mov


Don Haines said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats bad.
> ...



Not as EVIL as canon leaving a remote port off of their M... Bang went that plan!

And heres a similar gopro one I did. Battery life not great on the gopro.

dundee 1080

An object in fuel economy: I was travelling at a near constant 56mph and averaged 94mpg over the Glasgow to Dundee road.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 8, 2013)

A lensbaby one:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/7784329532/#secret7304ae4730

Attempts with a motion control head

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/6517461665/#secreta216b92a64

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scott1shpau1/5877714472/#secret9384786cff


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 8, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Not as EVIL as canon leaving a remote port off of their M... Bang went that plan!



Yea, that's pretty crappy. But put ML on it and you get that functionality in firmware. Or use something like the CamRanger.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Paul.
All I can think to say is hells bells, is that all 100000 frames in less than 3 minutes.  
I have been trying to do a drive around the coast road on the IoW, well actually trying to find a good speed to drive at that might be reasonable to try to maintain on single carriageway roads ranging from 20 (not going to speed) to national limit (60mph) and a good interval to take a frame, whether to use a slower shutter to have some smoothing/blur or go for faster shutter and have tack sharp images. 
Lots of crap movies of the same stretch of road where I have been experimenting so far.
What do you mean by decouple the lens, set MF? 
How far is the Glasgow to Dundee trip, how many frames on that one?

Now I understand why on the other post you said time lapse is a good way to accelerate the shutter towards its demise in short order! 

I think the 100000 frame movie is impressive, good subjects, clean composition.

Cheers Graham.




paul13walnut5 said:


> It was over the space of about a week, a lot of trial and error as I got used to shutter drag etc, learning to decouple the lens etc.
> 
> Timelapse.mov
> 
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dundee trip was set on gopro to 1 shot every second.
Distance is around 90miles and it took me about an hour 50 as i was pretty much in eco mode 6th gear the whole way. Note all the overtaking.

Decouple.

If you use your lens in its normal position you will also have many hundreds or thousands of iris stop downs.

However if you set your shooting aperture, depress the drpth of field preview button, release the coupling lock and rotate the lens 30%, you'll lock the iris stopped down. Avoids iris wear a iris flicker during timelspse.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Paul.
Thanks for that tip, guess that will save wearing out a lens as well as a body! I take it that decoupling whilst holding DOF button means that the iris stays in its stopped down position, meaning it is a power close and power open unit?

I have a load of questions, if you don't mind may I post them to you on this post, don't want to hijack it, also i don't want to be a nuisance, but you seem to know the answers to the questions I have.

Do the tricks have to be camera related, I have some factory related but not photography related! 

Cheers Graham.




paul13walnut5 said:


> Dundee trip was set on gopro to 1 shot every second.
> Distance is around 90miles and it took me about an hour 50 as i was pretty much in eco mode 6th gear the whole way. Note all the overtaking.
> 
> Decouple.
> ...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 8, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Paul.
> Thanks for that tip, guess that will save wearing out a lens as well as a body! I take it that decoupling whilst holding DOF button means that the iris stays in its stopped down position, meaning it is a power close and power open unit?
> 
> I have a load of questions, if you don't mind may I post them to you on this post, don't want to hijack it, also i don't want to be a nuisance, but you seem to know the answers to the questions I have.
> ...



Or you could use an old manual lens with an adapter  But that's a good point, most of us don't think of iris wear and forget that in our modern lenses it stops down when we shoot, then opens back up.


----------

